# Power tool wiring



## ship (Jan 16, 2006)

What benefits does running say a drill press off two phase have over single phase operation?

If that drill press has a 120v and 240v tap, and you have three phase 208v power, is it safe to wire it for 240v?


----------



## Scooter (Jan 16, 2006)

well, for the first question, you must remember the age old formula.

Watts = Volts x Amps

if you have a one phase supply, say 120v, and it draws 15 amps, then that drill will use 1800 watts.

but

if you have a two phase supply, like 240v, with the same size motor, it would use the same wattage but draw half the amperage, allowing you to run more things off the same power service.

don't know about the second question, but i would guess no


----------



## ship (Jan 16, 2006)

What if having enough power is not a problem or given this what else am I searching for?

As for the other question's answer, you say no. Perhaps you are correct or not, but only after you support why you are thinking this might not be wise. Trust in your instinct always, but also always check your math or assumption after calling a pause due to some thoughts it might not be correct.


----------

